# ....ENDURO @ CB.......



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

....march 5.....7hrs of the banana.....that's 420 minutes of pain and suffering...last years winners(female ex-olympian and legendary sick fuck dude) did 31 laps for a total of 64,000+ vert.....last season i got 12 laps by 11:30...0ff the sofa, with a freshly dislocated ankle...then my honey hole started to hurt as well as my fat ankle.....this year i'm down 20lbs from shoveling, ankle is solid.....i got the hole shot last year as well....LAMANS START......any takers out there... go to ADAPTIVE SPORTS.ORG or call 970-349-2296 for more info.....yes it is a fundraiser.....ps the BANANA is the large main chute on the front side of crested butte resort....it's short at 2,080 vert....pss they are speeding up the lift so more runs can be made....an extra hours worth of laps.....this race put the hurting on everybody......there were pukers and pants shitters.....sound fun?......."i got a fever, the only thing that can help me is more BANANA , FUCK the cowbells.......milozadik wishecouldski.....call me for floor space if you need it......970-275-1890


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

I'd imagine a snowboarder could get stabbed on that traverse for going too slow. Do they bring poles to keep their speed up?


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

oh so much vert, god i love those vertical feet im so hard for feet and feet of vert. its worth all of the pain to be the *** who gets the most feet on the longets torn up runs


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*.....****....*

.....hey puss......it goes to help "wounded warriors" and other special needs groups....there's plenty of pow too...on and off the resort....oh but you back country **** can't ski that hard or that long.....eat a fukin granola bar and go get your easy shit, from your sled.....this is purely for fundraiser purposes but a true torture test.....you'd buckle after a few runs hartle...whoever the fuk you are.....enduroFAG420CB.....


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

god i love vert


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*........**** @ the enduro....*

.....well WINDY FISHER took the trophy again.....she's mean and a mutant female and she is hot as shit....she cracked the 70K barrier with 34 laps....she is not gay...either is the leganary sicko dude, JOHNNY BIGGERS(he started the extreme contests in the us)....i took 6th place out of 80+ skiers...i only got 32 laps for 68K vert....conditions were variable.....good shit...but as HARTLE stated just **** do this kind of stuff....are you cute HARTLE? i think i like YOU.......headed out to ski....newestgayinthecommunity420cb......


----------

